

A home for those who delete their facebook accounts - sheraz
http://ideletedmyfacebookaccount.com
A little meta, yes. I deleted my facebook account and setup a site for people who have deleted their facebook accounts.
======
mdolon
No offense but this whole thing seems like it's getting out of hand - do we
really need another social network for people who've deleted their FB
accounts? Kind of ironic if you ask me..

~~~
sheraz
Yes, there is a little tongue-in-cheekiness to this. I don't think people will
actually signup. But it's kind of a personal experiment in jumping on a trend
and seeing what I can make of it.

------
junkbit
I'm thinking about joining Facebook so that I can delete my account in protest

------
ghost11
I think HN's progressed from privacy concerns to service complaints to plain
dogpiling and reddit-style karma-whoring.

~~~
sheraz
Man, karma-whoring is soooooo 2001, back when I was slashdotting :-) No, I
have a real interest in seeing this project go forward - I thought HN would be
interested...

